# Where to get foil supplies?



## Gnome34 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey this is my first post here but I've been reading for about 3 months. It seems that foileffects website is down...now what? Anyone know of any other reasonably cheap well stocked website to purchase foil and related products? I have a few houses coming up that are asking for metallic paint but im going to try to pitch foil....assuming i can find a supplier

Thanks,
Tyler


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Gnome34 said:


> Hey this is my first post here but I've been reading for about 3 months. It seems that foileffects website is down...now what? Anyone know of any other reasonably cheap well stocked website to purchase foil and related products? I have a few houses coming up that are asking for metallic paint but im going to try to pitch foil....assuming i can find a supplier
> 
> Thanks,
> Tyler


McDermott Paint, Greenwich CT, the most comprehensive inventory.


----------



## Gnome34 (Oct 23, 2008)

Do they have a website? all im finding is Zinser's store locater when i search for McDermott. 
Thanks


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

no website. 203-622-0699 Ask for Walter, Sr.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

http://www.prismaticpainting.com/items.lasso?type=Foil

I think Melanie Royals carrys it too. Google her. The above link is the guy who probably made it popular.


----------



## Gnome34 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks roaddog thats just what the doctor ordered. Nice work by Gary Lord too! I doubt I'll ever be able to reach his level of talent and experience with some of those murals and even his stenciling work. Very impressive.:notworthy:
Thanks again,
Gnome


----------



## qdslse (Apr 25, 2008)

Gnome if you would like another option check out The Chicago Institute of Fine Finishes, they have a tremendous stock of all sorts of finishing supplies and a beautiful web site too. www.fauxbykathy.com


----------

